# How are decorating the entrance of your haunted Garage?



## Turbophanx (Jun 30, 2008)

Making a lab taken over by zombies this year, not sure how to decorate the entrance to the area...it's a 2 car garage opening. Suggestions?


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

How big of an area are you talking about for the "entrance"?
When I think of zombies I think of chaos and anarchy, with extremely violent and destructive tendencies. So broken lab equipment, clipboards, scattered paperwork, torn and bloody lab coats, broken dow/torn through doors, etc., seem like a natural fit, providing you have the room and willingness to create it.


----------



## Turbophanx (Jun 30, 2008)

Actually I have all that, and it fits in my garage, I am looking to create a facade to cover the garage opening with a normal sized door to let people into the garage for a walk through


----------



## The Rotten Pumpkin (Mar 28, 2010)

What kind of scene are they entering into?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Perhaps you could build a façade like the one whataboutbob did:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=33666

Well, perhaps not that ambitious, seeing as how he did the entire front of the house eek, but there might be some inspiration you could derive from what he did.

Were you to build a façade, I'm thinking you could go for a damaged commercial building appearance - broken out windows, sign with the lab's name half falling off the front of the building, perhaps some scorch marks as if a fire had started in the lab.


----------



## Turbophanx (Jun 30, 2008)

Ambitious? That's an understatement. I like your thoughts though...I'll start drawing and see where it takes me


----------

